# Another newbie



## Knight Fire (Sep 8, 2015)

After lurking for a couple of years I finally decided to sign up. A lot of good topics and a lot of valuable information to be had.


----------



## The Mutton Snapper (Sep 8, 2015)

Great site. New to SW Florida (Englewood) and beginning the transition from NE Stripers and Blues to SW Florida Reds and Snook.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

The Mutton Snapper said:


> Great site. New to SW Florida (Englewood) and beginning the transition from NE Stripers and Blues to SW Florida Reds and Snook.


welcome gents...
say hows that boat pole Mutton?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Mutton...
You skiff looks "tippy"


----------



## The Mutton Snapper (Sep 8, 2015)

Haahaaaaa... yeah it is bit much for Lemon Bay. Heck of a tower though for spotting fish.


----------

